
Splitting Bitcoin - jonmarkgo
https://github.com/digitsu/splitting-bitcoin
======
patio11
This is really good. A companion piece: [https://blog.bitmain.com/en/uahf-
contingency-plan-uasf-bip14...](https://blog.bitmain.com/en/uahf-contingency-
plan-uasf-bip148/)

I will caution you that the amount of Bitcoin backstory you have to be caught
up on to understand why this matters (and even what is going on) is pretty
high.

